# How should I approach potential clients?



## Restomage (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm currently a school photographer for the College newspaper and upon shooting a soccer game I got asked by a few parents for my card so I could send them the pics from the game. I have no problem giving them pictures, and in fact I'm actually obligated to do so since I'm shooting for the school however I thought that this might be a good opportunity to possibly make some money. Upon sending them the pics, I would like to somehow tell them that I am offering my photo services shooting their son/daughter at any sporting event for a low price. I'm just not sure how to do this without sounding too pushy, and I need to make clear that this is not related to the school at all, or I would get in trouble. I live in Orange County and the rich ass parents here are all about glorifying and showing off their little Suzie so I think I could make it work. Anyway, any opinions on how I should approach/inform these potential clients? Thanks.


----------



## icassell (Aug 30, 2009)

Have a form letter ...

"Dear Rich Ass Parent:"

.... sorry ... couldn't resist


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 30, 2009)

1. make a website with your work and story. 
2. get a business card

give your card out to everyone you can. when parents ask for the pictures give them the card and direct them to your site with all the info. i got started by word of mouth. however there are not to many photographers around here so my situations is a lot different than yours but that method should get you some business. most parents enjoy helping students, especially ones that attend their child's school. the hardest thing is coming up with a price. i started off working for gas money and travel. then moved up to travel + 25%. its always scary asking people to pay for your services when you start. ask to much they walk away - ask to less and you wonder if they think you don't know what you're doing. its a hard thing to do. at least for me. I'm still tinkering and thinking about pricing.


----------



## Restomage (Aug 30, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> 1. make a website with your work and story.
> 2. get a business card
> 
> give your card out to everyone you can. when parents ask for the pictures give them the card and direct them to your site with all the info. i got started by word of mouth. however there are not to many photographers around here so my situations is a lot different than yours but that method should get you some business. most parents enjoy helping students, especially ones that attend their child's school. the hardest thing is coming up with a price. i started off working for gas money and travel. then moved up to travel + 25%. its always scary asking people to pay for your services when you start. ask to much they walk away - ask to less and you wonder if they think you don't know what you're doing. its a hard thing to do. at least for me. I'm still tinkering and thinking about pricing.



That's some good advice. I do have a business card already, and I'm working on the website.


----------



## Kiron Kid (Aug 30, 2009)

A good website works wonders! I grew up in Orange County. What area are you in?

Kiron Kid


----------



## Restomage (Aug 31, 2009)

Kiron Kid said:


> A good website works wonders! I grew up in Orange County. What area are you in?
> 
> Kiron Kid



I'm currently living in Laguna Niguel and I'm attending Saddleback College.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Aug 31, 2009)

Create a website
business cards
use SEO (Search Engine Optimization) your website - that way, when targeted traffic are typing in a search - your site will be there in the top 10.


----------

